# Nording Snake Pipe



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Got this yesterday, I got a bunch of tobacco to try (hooray!) Such as billy budd, Altadis frosty mint (oh my its like chewing a full tin of altoids), and purple cow.

I was at about $81 on pipesandcigars and figured... hell its $20 ill grab a nording snake pipe.

I must say.. if this thing was clench-able (i will find a way..) It'd be the *perfect* pocket pipe. Its super short, has a pretty full sized bowl and smokes great! It also looks pretty awesome. especially for $20.

I would suggest this to anyone with the extra $20. It's probably better quality than most $20 pipes cause its just solid briar. The drilling is spot on, and i had no gurgling or anthing, even with a pretty wet aromatic (smoked the frosty mint)

some pics:


snake face:




how small it is:


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 6, 2011)

I now own 3 Nordings.

2 Freehand hand carved and a Hunter's 2000 Limited Edition Wild Boar Rustic.

They are my favorite pipes. There's not a single Nording that goes for over 200 dollars, and most of their models are around 50 dollars - I'd say they are the best smoke for the price - period.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

I love Nording pipes. all three of yours look very nice, I hope you enjoy it!ipe:


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

What you should do is get the Forever Stem guy to make you a stem for it. A short, red acrylic one that is evocative of a forked tongue.

I know, I know. I'm just full of good ideas.


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

What's it like to draw straight out of the briar?


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

drastic_quench said:


> What you should do is get the Forever Stem guy to make you a stem for it. A short, red acrylic one that is evocative of a forked tongue.
> 
> I know, I know. I'm just full of good ideas.


Lol.


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

drastic_quench said:


> What you should do is get the Forever Stem guy to make you a stem for it. A short, red acrylic one that is evocative of a forked tongue.
> 
> I know, I know. I'm just full of good ideas.


You do realize the end result here would be a pipe that makes you look like you're french kissing a snake?


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Brinson said:


> You do realize the end result here would be a pipe that makes you look like you're french kissing a snake?


Yesssssssssssss.


----------



## Thirston (Feb 2, 2011)

The snake pipe works! The snake pipe works! How many times has has this odd looking little $20 pipes been laughed at and now we know they actually work. Awesome... Nice pics. 

I'm still not buying one. Well, maybe. 
Carnuba wax is edible?


----------



## Thirston (Feb 2, 2011)

I forgot they use carnuba on stems too. Never mind.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

drastic_quench said:


> What you should do is get the Forever Stem guy to make you a stem for it. A short, red acrylic one that is evocative of a forked tongue.
> 
> I know, I know. I'm just full of good ideas.


I'll shoot him an email. that'd be kinda awesome XD


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

Thats a neat looking pipe! And 20 bucks is a tempting price… This forum is bad for my wallet haha.

Only problem I see with that is the resemblance it has to those glass pipes which are often used for “that other plant.” Call me petty, but I would feel weird smoking from a pipe like that. (if I keep telling myself that I wont buy one…that’s the plan at least)

Seriously though, nice pipe


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

jfserama said:


> Thats a neat looking pipe! And 20 bucks is a tempting price&#8230; This forum is bad for my wallet haha.
> 
> Only problem I see with that is the resemblance it has to those glass pipes which are often used for "that other plant." Call me petty, but I would feel weird smoking from a pipe like that. (if I keep telling myself that I wont buy one&#8230;that's the plan at least)
> 
> Seriously though, nice pipe


thats the only problem i see with it as well. It'd be a really nice pipe to throw in my pocket or my car or something, but if i drive by a cop cupping something in my hand and taking a puff.. he's gonna go find out what's going on. and that's just annoying.. XD


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

The only problem I see with this pipe is the snake motif. Other than that, this is cool as hell, and I can't believe I've never heard of it! 

If I find a spare 20 bucks...


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Thirston said:


> Carnuba wax is edible?


You've been eating it for years. Apples, cucumbers, all sorts of fruits and vegetables are covered in carnuba wax.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

FiveStar said:


> The only problem I see with this pipe is the snake motif. Other than that, this is cool as hell, and I can't believe I've never heard of it!
> 
> If I find a spare 20 bucks...


i'm thinking of carving a bite-able shape out of the end of the stem. i dont like the snake face thing much either. and its thick enough i could put a "tooth groove" in it cause its super light


----------



## Thirston (Feb 2, 2011)

> You've been eating it for years. Apples, cucumbers, all sorts of fruits and vegetables are covered in carnuba wax.


-Forgot it was C wax that's used on food too. Good point. Thx. Yummy...


----------



## bierundtabak (Nov 15, 2010)

Zogg said:


> i'm thinking of carving a bite-able shape out of the end of the stem. i dont like the snake face thing much either. and its thick enough i could put a "tooth groove" in it cause its super light


Yeah I was thinking the same thing. This seems like an un-clenchable pipe. If I had one I would probably smoke it like a cigar as far as lip placement, etc.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

bierundtabak said:


> Yeah I was thinking the same thing. This seems like an un-clenchable pipe. If I had one I would probably smoke it like a cigar as far as lip placement, etc.


yeah, it just slips off if you try to clench it cause its circular. ill shenanigan something..


----------

